# How does one become a mod?



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2012)

THIS IS NOT ME WANTING TO BE A MOD--- READ BELOW

I was just curious on how one becomes a mod? Just for the sake of curiosity. I've been on sites and forums where it all works differently and I never did know how GBAtemp works.

I've been to sites where you apply for it. I've also been to sites where the staff discusses it behind closed doors. I've also been to ones where a person is chosen randomly by basically drawing names from a hat.

Again, not trying to make this sound like I want to be a mod, I was just curious for discussions sake.


----------



## andy26129 (Sep 28, 2012)

By not asking these silly questions. Hey mods can I become a mod now.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2012)

Why is there always one person who has low posts who thinks he's being funny, has to come in a thread and completely trash it?


----------



## Clarky (Sep 28, 2012)

apparently its a waiting game, don't ask them, they will ask you. If ths staff here reckon you are fit for the task based on your normal status on here they will ask you to come aboard


----------



## Gahars (Sep 28, 2012)

Also, what are everybody's passwords and social security numbers? It's not like I plan to do anything with them or anything, I just have that itch.

As for your question... I think Clarky is right on the money.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Also, what are everybody's passwords and social security numbers? It's not like I plan to do anything with them or anything, I just have that itch.
> 
> As for your question... I think Clarky is right on the money.



That's what I thought too. So basically, it's a behind closed doors discussion operation. Better than what I thought.


----------



## Another World (Sep 28, 2012)

actually, you pretty much don't ask. we are watching all of you, all the time, and paying attention. when we think someone is ready to handle the responsibility, we start a private discussion.

-another world


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2012)

Another World said:


> actually, you pretty much don't ask. we are watching all of you, all the time, and paying attention. when we think someone is ready to handle the responsibility, we start a private discussion.
> 
> -another world



This is probably the first forum that I've been to that operates decently. The other ones, it was pretty much, if you're a friend of one of the mods, you're eventually going to get a position. Even if you weren't fit and other people were milestones better than you and you just registered on the site, you'd be a mod.


----------



## Costello (Sep 28, 2012)

what Another World said? that's pretty much it yes.

but you forgot to mention that before we contact someone to join the staff, the introduction of that new person in the moderating team is discussed in our staff area.
people vote and if the majority supports the promotion, only then we contact the member about the promotion.

As an admin I'm not all powerful (more like, I respect the opinions of the staff).
In the past, I've strongly supported the promotion of certain members, but seeing the reactions from staff I didn't go through with those.

also in the past, a few people were asked to become mods but they refused. can you guess who?


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 28, 2012)

I'll just add that we have a very interesting staff here at GBAtemp.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2012)

Costello said:


> also in the past, a few people were asked to become mods but they refused. can you guess who?



Hell no, I barely know who the mods are now let alone who declined.

But at least this site does it... democratically? I think that's the word I'm looking for.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 28, 2012)

I remember Prowler mentioning something about him turning down a staff position in a KYT session.


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 28, 2012)

All I know is that it doesn't depend on join date.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2012)

CCNaru said:


> All I know is that it doesn't depend on join date.



Well I mean, like if it's a brand new person say me, and I only joined yesterday, honestly, should I even be allowed to be considered for a mod job especially if nobody knew me?


----------



## Another World (Sep 28, 2012)

it depends in the sense that a brand new user that no one knows is not going to get promoted over night. 

but it doesn't matter in regards to someone who joined 3 yrs ago vs. someone who joined 10 yrs ago.

-another world


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 28, 2012)

I can tell you that stupid posts like this won't make you a mod. 


andy26129 said:


> By not asking these silly questions. Hey mods can I become a mod now.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 28, 2012)

Want to be a mod? Do what I say, not what I do.

Bitch.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I remember Prowler mentioning something about him turning down a staff position in a KYT session.


>implying we'd let him in our secret club treehouse


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 28, 2012)

Black Ice Fo Mod 2012
;O;


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 28, 2012)

Moderator solve problems, deal with argues and get no payment at all, right?

So, I'm happy as regular user


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2012)

THIS IS NOT ME WANTING TO BE A MOD--- READ BELOW

I was just curious on how one becomes a mod? Just for the sake of curiosity. I've been on sites and forums where it all works differently and I never did know how GBAtemp works.

I've been to sites where you apply for it. I've also been to sites where the staff discusses it behind closed doors. I've also been to ones where a person is chosen randomly by basically drawing names from a hat.

Again, not trying to make this sound like I want to be a mod, I was just curious for discussions sake.


----------



## air2004 (Sep 28, 2012)

You have to click your heels together 3 times and say , " I want to be a mod , I want to be a mod , I want to be a mod " and then poof you get mod status


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 28, 2012)

Joining the site is a good first step.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 28, 2012)

Normally being pally with staff up until the point where you can get away with trolling.  Once they're gay for you hint that you wouldn't mind being staff to a staff member in blue, they'll suggest you and bingo you're a mod.  Then rage quit, rejoin and then rage quit.

That was how I did it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 28, 2012)

lokomelo said:


> Moderator solve problems, deal with argues and get no payment at all, right?
> 
> So, I'm happy as regular user



We've got exactly one smart man here.

EDIT: Looks like it's an appropriate time to trot out this old blog.

EDITEDIT: In all seriousness what we initially look for are people who are active in the community, who want to help out without some promise of reward, who are noticing and reporting problems (and not just "He called me a troll/spammer/newbie. Ban the bad man!") We look for people that can carry on conversations and disagree without starting/continuing flamewars. 
And it certainly doesn't hurt if you're funny, too.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 28, 2012)

One does not simply become a mod.

Oh, c'mon, I had to do it.
Anyway, I kind of guessed that this would be how it all works just because usually if you beg someone or repeatedly ask for a position (Such as getting a promotion/raise at work) then you're less likely to be offered the position. So I concluded that in order to become a mod, you'd just have to be a regular member who posted good things and be someone who generally is seen as a 'helping hand' of the forum... (I question as to why some members who fulfil the above criteria aren't mods now...)


----------



## Rydian (Sep 28, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Normally being pally with staff up until the point where you can get away with trolling.  Once they're gay for you hint that you wouldn't mind being staff to a staff member in blue, they'll suggest you and bingo you're a mod.  Then rage quit, rejoin and then rage quit.
> 
> That was how I did it.


Shit, I was hitting on the women.  My entire e-crush status has been for naught(y).



Costello said:


> In the past, I've strongly supported the promotion of certain members, but seeing the reactions from staff I didn't go through with those.
> 
> also in the past, a few people were asked to become mods but they refused. can you guess who?


I'm one of these, I just don't remember which stage it got to.


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 28, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Why is there always one person who has low posts who thinks he's being funny, has to come in a thread and completely trash it?


Trolls exist and unfortunately they will forever.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 28, 2012)

gifi4 said:


> (I question as to why some members who fulfil the above criteria aren't mods now...)



You may be thinking of some of the people who refused, or some that didn't mesh with the current staff.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 28, 2012)

I guess this deserves a more serious answer for those who are curious. 

Usually what happens is once a year we start a new staff thread where we consider which members deserve to get the chance at a promotion (usually just for mods, not for mag staff). In that thread staff put names forward and we discuss if they are suitable. If we all reach an agreement on someone then that person is contacted, usually by Costello and is asked if they want to come on board. Members have turned us down before which might be a surprise to some, even in the last round we were turned down which was one of the reasons why just two new blues came on board. Contrary to what someone said before prowler has never once been considered for a mod position by the way.

When I am deciding if someone is suitable or not there are several things I often consider. The first is their quality of reports, bear in mind I said quality not quantity. Reports are my best indication of someone's mod instincts and even during this round of promotions I was absolutely against one member being made mod almost entirely based on the quality of his reports. They were far too hit and miss and that would have translated to bad moderating decisions if he had power.

Secondly I consider someone's general attitude on the forum. You don't need to be an angel or anything like that throughout your temp life to become a mod later. There used to be a rule that if you ever had a warn you would be out of consideration completely. I guess when I became a mod that rule was thrown out of the window, the way I see it if you were ever on the receiving end of warns you might be in a better position to decide when to issue them. But at the same time if you are getting into arguments constantly, disrespecting people (especially staff) and so on you wont be considered. 

Thirdly and probably most importantly I consider how loyal someone is to the site itself and how trustworthy they are. Being a mod is not just about issuing warns and trashing posts, we are often privy to sensitive information, be it about the site or members themselves. So we can't make someone a mod if they are likely to use such information against us or disclose it to other people. As you may have noticed we are extremely guarded about what gets said in the staff sections and never really talk about what we may currently be discussing or discussions that have taken place in the past. 

Other things that are important are posting quality (again not quantity), intelligence, maturity, helpfulness and so on. Sometimes technical knowledge on things can be a big bonus, several members have been promoted based on that amongst other things before (to look after the wii section for example). Having a sense of humour also helps, if you look at a lot of the staff that have been promoted in the past, especially during my round of promotions many were EOF regulars. 

It has been said before that if you show an interest to become a mod you are immediately ruled out for that role. That isn't necessarily true as some people do approach us with a genuine desire to help so it would be unfair to rule them out just for that. However a thirst for power is a bad sign and if you are constantly sniffing around for a staff position it is highly unlikely you will get one. People have done that in the past and even do so now and I absolutely hate it and if you do it you will more than likely get an absolute no vote from me for your efforts.

Anyway I will leave you with a word of warning if you ever do happen to be approached, consider the offer carefully and do not take it lightly. Being a mod will completely change your outlook of the site, is often hard work, at times can be extremely frustrating and it will change your relationship with other members. Going through your day by day mod life you are constantly exposed to the most negative aspects of the forum. It is easy to get jaded from it, I know I am to some extent (some days worse than others). You will have to warn/suspend maybe even be responsible for banning people you like. You are under constant scrutiny not just for your modding actions but also the posts you make. You will be subject to anger from people who you may have modded, you might even get entire threads which are dedicated against you. It's a tough job being a mod, often thankless and for little reward. And I can pretty much safely bet that there isn't one member of staff who hasn't questioned if being a mod is even worth the aggravation and effort. The irony of being promoted is that you were picked as the best person to do the very worst job you could have possibly been given.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 28, 2012)

I like it when p1ng is serious. You learn things.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 28, 2012)

The best part of my day is warning and suspending Black-Ice.

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

;O;


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 28, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> The best part of my day is warning and suspending Black-Ice.
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ;O;


See.
I just learnt something new, 
Learning is cool


----------



## Rydian (Sep 29, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> The best part of my day is warning and suspending Black-Ice.
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ;O;


Are you the son of this guy?



> (Noah Dolph): sometimes when I'm feeling sad I ban your account
> (Noah Dolph): then I unban it right away
> (Noah Dolph): but I look in the logs and focus on me banning you
> (Noah Dolph): and I feel all warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 29, 2012)

You act like a good member until you get chummy with the staff, then you get a minor position and abuse the shit out of it.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 29, 2012)

How does one become a mod? Learn by example. Guild would be my first choice to mimic.


----------



## EyeZ (Sep 29, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> I guess this deserves a more serious answer for those who are curious.
> 
> Usually what happens is once a year we start a new staff thread where we consider which members deserve to get the chance at a promotion (usually just for mods, not for mag staff). In that thread staff put names forward and we discuss if they are suitable. If we all reach an agreement on someone then that person is contacted, usually by Costello and is asked if they want to come on board. Members have turned us down before which might be a surprise to some, even in the last round we were turned down which was one of the reasons why just two new blues came on board. Contrary to what someone said before prowler has never once been considered for a mod position by the way.
> 
> ...



What a great post p1ng, members that think they would like to become mod have no idea of the responsibility the position entails.

You make a mistake and the whole forum is watching, a position not for the faint-hearted.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 29, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For all the people who have asked me why we want to have p1ng on the staff: This is why.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 29, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



He's also hung like a horse.

Meaning he has the balls to say what many others don't and he also has a massive penis.


----------



## Unagi (Sep 29, 2012)

Wasn't there something that said that if you wanted to become a mod but you asked, it made you look needy in the eyes of the staff, and that you were simply writing posts to achieve that position? I remember having this discussion on the Poketard PM thread, and someone was asking about being staff, etc. I honestly feel that the bottom line is to simply be yourself. I'd rather be that guy who makes mistakes and learns than a try-hard who just wants a power seat.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 29, 2012)

So basically, from what I gathered on this site... don't post like Monkat and that will boost your chances a lot?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2012)

THIS IS NOT ME WANTING TO BE A MOD--- READ BELOW

I was just curious on how one becomes a mod? Just for the sake of curiosity. I've been on sites and forums where it all works differently and I never did know how GBAtemp works.

I've been to sites where you apply for it. I've also been to sites where the staff discusses it behind closed doors. I've also been to ones where a person is chosen randomly by basically drawing names from a hat.

Again, not trying to make this sound like I want to be a mod, I was just curious for discussions sake.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 29, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So basically, from what I gathered on this site... don't post like Monkat and that will boost your chances a lot?



But I liked Monkat. He may have been an egotistical maniac, but he was _our_ egotistical maniac.

EDIT: Pretty much what p1ng said. Hit the nail on the proverbial head.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 29, 2012)

There are exactly two people in this thread that I would strongly consider for mod duty. Isn't that neat?


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 29, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> *p1ng Srs rant*



Did Fast take over your account and post that?


----------



## Sterling (Sep 29, 2012)

mthrnite said:


> There are exactly two people in this thread that I would strongly consider for mod duty. Isn't that neat?



Actually yeah. It's good to know that even in the small amount of time that this was posted, we already have two people who love GBAtemp enough that they'd be good candidates.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 29, 2012)

mthrnite said:


> There are exactly two people in this thread that I would strongly consider for mod duty. Isn't that neat?



Eyyyyyyyy sexy lady.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 29, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> > There are exactly two people in this thread that I would strongly consider for mod duty. Isn't that neat?
> ...


----------



## raulpica (Sep 29, 2012)

I have to add that after being asked to be a mod, you get an airplane ticket for China sent to your house.

After you get there, someone at the airport will place a black sack on your head, and lead you to a secret place.

There are all of us mods who will decide if you're fit for staff position or not.

NAKED.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 29, 2012)

raulpica said:


> I have to add that after being asked to be a mod, you get an airplane ticket for China sent to your house.
> 
> After you get there, someone at the airport will place a black sack on your head, and lead you to a secret place.
> 
> ...


Sounds like just another good time to me. 
Is there free food involved?


----------



## raulpica (Sep 29, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > I have to add that after being asked to be a mod, you get an airplane ticket for China sent to your house.
> ...


Well, mainly vegetables.

Which you don't end up eating.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 29, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Well, mainly vegetables.
> 
> Which you don't end up eating.


Peppers are a vegetable right?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 29, 2012)

As per mthr's teaser trailer, I think I can accurately guess at least one of these possible candidates.

Or he's being a dick and it's just Vulpes and p1ng.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 29, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> As per mthr's teaser trailer, I think I can accurately guess at least one of these possible candidates.
> 
> Or he's being a dick and it's just Vulpes and p1ng.


That. Would be hilarious. Oh man. I'm laughing really hard.


----------



## Eerpow (Sep 29, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Peppers are a vegetable right?


I'm sorry but they're fruit.


----------



## emigre (Sep 29, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> As per mthr's teaser trailer, I think I can accurately guess at least one of these possible candidates.



Tell mthr, I'm not interested.

Man of the people is what I am.


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2012)

raulpica said:


> There are all of us mods who will decide if you're fit for staff position or not.
> 
> NAKED.


Wait, who exactly is naked? The candidate or the mods?


----------



## emigre (Sep 29, 2012)

Veho said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > There are all of us mods who will decide if you're fit for staff position or not.
> ...



Everyone is naked. Tis essential for "team bonding."


----------



## raulpica (Sep 29, 2012)

emigre said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


This


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2012)

emigre said:


> Everyone is naked. Tis essential for "team bonding."


And team _boning_.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 29, 2012)

Veho said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > There are all of us mods who will decide if you're fit for staff position or not.
> ...



If you would like an example, it goes a little something like this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U_GfJE5KrY

Skip to 1:20


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Sep 29, 2012)

Veho said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone is naked. Tis essential for "team bonding."
> ...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 28, 2012)

THIS IS NOT ME WANTING TO BE A MOD--- READ BELOW

I was just curious on how one becomes a mod? Just for the sake of curiosity. I've been on sites and forums where it all works differently and I never did know how GBAtemp works.

I've been to sites where you apply for it. I've also been to sites where the staff discusses it behind closed doors. I've also been to ones where a person is chosen randomly by basically drawing names from a hat.

Again, not trying to make this sound like I want to be a mod, I was just curious for discussions sake.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't think i'd be appropriate for a mod!


----------



## Costello (Sep 30, 2012)

that thread derailed into a pool of stupidity and uselessness
closed.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 30, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...


It's because Vulpes Abnocto lacks the attention span to type explanations like that, so p1ngpong does it when we slip sanity medication into his coffee.
(They're just orange Tic-Tacs.)


----------

